# Puros Indios Viejo Rothschilds Cigar Review - An Oldey but a Goodey



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I do enjoy Puros Indios cigars, and this is a good cigar. A rough looking wrapper and a bit of a loose roll are made up for with a perfect burn. Ea...

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Viejo Rothschilds Cigar Review - An Oldey but a Goodey


----------

